# KNX zu BACnet



## GinTonic (30 April 2021)

Hallo,

in einer etwas älteren Gebäudesteuerung werden Soll- und Istwerte der Temperaturregelung einzelner Räume über einen EIB Bus zunächst auf Analogaktoren AA/S2.1 von ABB geführt. Von diesen Analogaktoren geht es dann weiter auf TXM1.8U Module. Die Anschlüsse sind als analoge Eingänge Signaltyp U10 konfiguriert. Als Automatisierungsstation kommt ein PXC200 ED zum Einsatz. Also BACnet/IP.

Die Kopplung über die Analogaktoren funktioniert wohl nur suboptimal weshalb diese jetzt ausgetauscht werden sollen.

Idee ist jetzt die Analogaktoren und die TXM - Module rauszuschmeißen und dafür einen IP Gateway KNX/BACnet (N143/01) zu installieren. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe müssen hier Die EIB Adressen dann nur den BACnet Objekten zugeordnet werden. Die Konfiguration des Gateways erfolgt über ETS. 

Bin grade dabei mich in XWorks einzuarbeiten, deswegen ein paar Fragen. Wäre das so prinzipiell möglich? Welche Anpassungen im Projekt müsste ich in XWP vornehmen? Die Adressierung würde ich beibehalten und die nicht mehr verwendeten Module aus der Hardwarekonfiguration (Schienen) rauswerfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Edit: Ich habe in XWorks ein Projekt.archive wieder hergestellt. Jetzt wird mir ein Ordner angezeigt "Int. Projekte" mit dem Projekt, aber ausgegraut. ich kann es nicht weiter öffnen. hat einer ne Idee woran das liegt?. Wenn ich mit der Maus drüber gehe steht dort "not loaded".


----------



## GLT (2 Mai 2021)

EIB gibt es schon lange nicht mehr 

Um wieviele Signale handelt es sich ingesamt? Die Module kannst Du sonst auch drin lassen u. nur ausprogrammieren.

Das N143 konfigurieren, dabei stimmige BACnet-Adressen (siehst Du ohnehin in der aktuellen XWorks-Config) einrichten, cov anpassen u. los gehts.

XWorks bekommt man idR nicht einfach so, wie z.B. TIA - so triviale Dinge sind im Grundkurs mit drin.


----------



## GinTonic (3 Mai 2021)

Es geht um etwa 80 Signale.

XWorks hab ich mit Dongle und Lizenz. Einen Grundkurs hatte ich noch nicht. Zu XWorks findet man auch sehr wenig Material. Das Projekt war schon einmal geöffnet auf einem anderen Laptop. Nach der Installation auf neuen Laptop kann ich es nicht mehr öffnen. Also ich konnte es wiederherstellen. Ich seh es auch. Aber ich kann es nicht ausklappen. Liegt in einem Ordner Int. Projekte.  Meine Vermutung: 1. Zugriffsrechte passen nicht, kann die aber auch nirgends anpassen. 2. Bibliothek ist nicht richtig installiert und das Programm kann nicht auf die Bauteile zugreifen, die im Projekt verwendet werden. Über die Hilfe in XWorks selbst komm ich nicht weiter. Vom Siemens support kam auch noch nichts.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Projekt wurde wohl nicht richtig ausgelagert.


----------



## sunny22 (14 Juli 2021)

Wäre es nicht besser einen PXC001-E.D für die Integration zu nutzen als das Fremdgateway?


----------



## GLT (15 Juli 2021)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht besser einen PXC001-E.D


Für den Geldbeutel von Siemens schon


----------

